
Marine Corps Bans Public Display of Confederate Flag - casefields
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/23/us/marine-corps-confederate-flag.html
======
olefoo
Long overdue.

~~~
smitty1e
Perfectly legal under the Uniform Code of Military Justice.

I'm never completely certain that those getting passionate over these sorts of
things are arguing in good faith.

------
casefields
Mirror: [http://archive.md/N4xFZ](http://archive.md/N4xFZ)

